
Startup entrepreneurs are ‘arrogant and psychopathic’ — Tech News and Analysis - mattjung
http://gigaom.com/2011/12/09/startups-entrepreneurs-are-arrogant-and-psychopathic/
======
api
I think you would find subclinical psychopathy and related disorders among any
sampling of the people humanity elevates to high leadership positions in any
field: political, religious, economic, even academic.

